# Pumilio Blue Jeans tadpoles



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Really excited to have caught a glimpse of one of my females transporting two tads to some of the bromeliads. I never saw any eggs given that they're in a large heavily planted viv so it was a pleasant surprise to see her with these tadpoles. One of the tads was deposited in a bromeliad cup that I can see which is nice because there's no real easy way to get a top down view of the tank. Not sure where the other went or how many more there may be, but hoping I will see some froglets emerge in the coming months.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

That's awesome. Always cool to catch them carrying a tadpole. They don't shut up when they are egg feeding. Hope they are in an out of the way place.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

bulbophyllum said:


> That's awesome. Always cool to catch them carrying a tadpole. They don't shut up when they are egg feeding. Hope they are in an out of the way place.


Ever since I added a second female my males calls pretty much the entire 12hr photoperiod with a few 10-15 minute breaks here and there. I don't mind the calling really, just happy it doesn't sound like the cuban tree frogs that hangout on my patio.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

reefnviv7 said:


> Ever since I added a second female my males calls pretty much the entire 12hr photoperiod with a few 10-15 minute breaks here and there. I don't mind the calling really, just happy it doesn't sound like the cuban tree frogs that hangout on my patio.


You may find you lose one of your females over the course of a couple months. Pumilio typically do better in pairs due to aggression.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Chris S said:


> You may find you lose one of your females over the course of a couple months. Pumilio typically do better in pairs due to aggression.


Hopefully that won't be the case. I saw a bit of aggression the first week or so, but things seemed to have calmed down now. They are in a 180 gallon tank with lots of vegetation so between the 3 of them they have plenty of space to mind their own.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

reefnviv7 said:


> Hopefully that won't be the case. I saw a bit of aggression the first week or so, but things seemed to have calmed down now


Pumilio can be little psychos. Very aggressive. But, I tend to take the "can be housed in groups or only pairs" as highly likely but not a rule.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Anyone keeping BJs or other pumilio can chime in how often tads are fed? The few tadpoles that I can see are clearly getting bigger. I've only seen feeder eggs once per tadpole in a few weeks now and each had 4-5 feeder eggs in the bromeliad cup. Is this normal feeding behavior or is it typically more frequent feedings?


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Seems normal to me based on what I've seen with my imitator varaderos. Once in a while, I have dropped a tiny piece of tadpole food where I know the tadpole is just to make sure they don't starve, but I don't think that's necessary at all. They seem to grow and morph just fine even when I don't do that.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Good to know. I don't like to intervene and not sure what I could really do so I'll let nature run it's course and hope they all morph. I know of at least 3 tads that my female is tending to and there's a good chance there's a few more so maybe she just has her work cut out for her.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Just caught a glimpse of my first BJ froglet to emerge. Super exciting to see after a few months of waiting


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

That's great. Hope it does well for you.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

bulbophyllum said:


> That's great. Hope it does well for you.


Yeah this is my first dart frog froglet so it will be a learning experience. So far it looks to be in great shape and there’s a plethora of micro fauna waiting for it


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Didn’t think I would find this froglet again after it made it out of the brom in such a large heavily planted tank, but he was right up at the front of the tank where tend to I sprinkle springtails from time to time


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

Not sure how to post videos on here, but here's some screenshots of one of my BJ froglets. Most of them are a few weeks out of the water now and starting to get some brighter colors. There's 4 or 5 froglets in total this lil guy was hanging out with mom hunting springtails.


----------



## Red Panda Jiujitsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice!!


----------

